# fetal heart rate at 6 weeks



## needshelp

my ultrasound showed a fetal heartrate today while I am 6 weeks 2 days pregnant!! I was naturally so thrilled as I miscarried just two months ago! My question is, the doc said it started at 102 and was going up to 136...the picture print out siad it was 132...is this a positive heart rate for this gestational age?! Doc didn't seem concerned and said she would just see me at my 8-10 week appt but sooner if I wanted to ease my mind...a.ny thoughts??


----------



## george83

I have no idea about heart rates except at my 9 week scan, my baby measured 6 weeks and didn't have one so the doctor said it was a mmc, if I saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks id be over the moon! Fingers crossed everything goes well x x x


----------



## amjon

With our second pregnancy that ended in MMC (died at 6 weeks just after our U/S) the heartrate was 100.


----------



## momof3bears

My sister had a scan at 6wks 6days last month. Babys heartrate was 129. Dr said it was just fine. I MC'd @ 6 weeks in November and just found out I was preg again. My HCG and progesterone are all good so far. I cannot wait to see baby on screen ad see a heartbeat!!!


----------



## needshelp

congratulations on your bfp! We are in similar situations! I miscarred in December and was sooo thrilled to see a heartbeat!! if you need the support these next few weeks, let me know! I know how worrisome it is! My HCG started off perfect and started to slow down at 4-5 weeks! but baby has a strong beat so going to take it!!!! when you miscarried, did you see a heartbeat? we had a really early one so didn't make it as far as we are this time so thinking positively!


----------



## momof3bears

Thanks so much! We did not get to see a heartbeat when I MC'd before. Had appointment for u/s but my levels dropped almost a week before and Dr called and told me to expect it. It started 3 days later. We were devastated. I had a Tubal reversal last July and we had been trying for 3 moths. But I went back today for bloodwork. My HCG went from 156 one week ago to almost 4000!!! I was soooo relieved to see that number! I didnt even make it to 1000 in November. I also "feel" different this time. So how are you feeling? I have been nauseated a few times and been really tired but thats about all. Oh and I am bloated!! LOL Dr says that is very normal.


----------



## monro84

On this pregnancy I had a scan at 5 wks 6 days and the HB was 93 I had another at 6 wks 5 days and it was 123 then a third at 7 wks 2 days and it was 152.


----------



## needshelp

momof3bears said:


> Thanks so much! We did not get to see a heartbeat when I MC'd before. Had appointment for u/s but my levels dropped almost a week before and Dr called and told me to expect it. It started 3 days later. We were devastated. I had a Tubal reversal last July and we had been trying for 3 moths. But I went back today for bloodwork. My HCG went from 156 one week ago to almost 4000!!! I was soooo relieved to see that number! I didnt even make it to 1000 in November. I also "feel" different this time. So how are you feeling? I have been nauseated a few times and been really tired but thats about all. Oh and I am bloated!! LOL Dr says that is very normal.

I did feel different this time too!!! it was weird, my hcg went up like that exactly at first! like tripled every two days, then got a little scared as itw as going up slowly at 4-5 weeks!! but we got a healthy heartbeat at 6 weeks so I guess its ok! I felt nauteous when my HCG was going up quickly, but lately, i haven't been quite as bad! I am very tired but that coudl be from a very active 17 month old i'm chasing around daily! can't wait to symptom chat more!!!


----------



## momof3bears

Needs help- How have you been doing?? I've had some morning sickness and of course the bloating still!! Lol...I got my beta results from yesterday, they were 22,960!! I go for ultrasound Monday and first OB appt on Tuesday. Can't wait to see heartbeat. I will be able to relax a little when I see that everything is ok! Well just wanted to see how you were :)


----------

